# What was your first car?



## Laurie (Jul 19, 2012)

Out of curiosity, for those of us who drive, what was your first car.

Mine was a 1980 Buick Regal. No power anything! Lol

What about you?

When I was growing up, my parents had a tornado... I don't remember what year or who even makes it, lol.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 19, 2012)

Laurie said:


> Out of curiosity, for those of us who drive, what was your first car.
> 
> Mine was a 1980 Buick Regal. No power anything! Lol
> 
> ...





well i know what i am going to get lol, it is a 1987 chevy truck decked out by my uncle lol, that thing has been his baby for almost 10 years, hopefully he pays off the house so its no longer a collateral  or i am out of luck lol


----------



## DeanS (Jul 19, 2012)

1972 Olds F85...Oldsmobile's answer to the Malibu...which is what my mom was driving at the time! My second car...and back-up to my Olds...was a 1973 VW Super Beetle!


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 19, 2012)

1988 Pontiac phoenix


----------



## Blakem (Jul 19, 2012)

1995 Saturn ion! Stick shift, I loved it. I totaled that one and ironically found one that was almost identical. I sold that one a few years later.


----------



## Momof4 (Jul 19, 2012)

1983 Red Toyota Corolla. I wrecked one side of it and gave it to my baby sister who drove it for years. 
Me in 1987 with my baby brother.


----------



## cljohnson (Jul 19, 2012)

Mine was a 68 RS-SS Camaro. 
I wish I still had it.


----------



## Laura (Jul 19, 2012)

70's Datsun Pick up. Red. 3 speed i think.. I bought it before I got my license!


----------



## Laurie (Jul 19, 2012)

I bought my '80 regal in 1989.. Paid 1k for it. I worked at Caldor ( dept store in the area, I think it's been out of business for a while!) as a switchboard operator! I was 17 and I think I was making four something an hour! 

My second car was an '86 Chevy caprice classic, old cop car haha. That thing actually lasted me until I could buy a brand new '97 Altima after finishing college. Sure you had to flood the engine to turn it off !! Then stick a pencil to hold the carberator open to restart, it lasted me years!



Momof4 said:


> 1983 Red Toyota Corolla. I wrecked one side of it and gave it to my baby sister who drove it for years.
> Me in 1987 with my baby brother.



What a great pic! Lol

Love the big hair


----------



## Momof4 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks. I think that's the only pic I have of it.


----------



## cljohnson (Jul 19, 2012)

This is what my car looked like. 
$3,500 in 1985 (my life savings at the time).
I drove it for 14 years until it was destroyed by a hit and run driver in front of my house one night.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 19, 2012)

That would be Charlie. Charlie was a light blue '66 Ford Falcon station wagon, which my Mom had bought brand new, driving it off the showroom floor. It was her first brand new car. All three of us kids learned to drive in this wonderful vehicle. I was the lucky last child, so it became mine once I had my license. I would give anything to have it back. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSfO8OCGzSc


----------



## Neal (Jul 19, 2012)

1994 Chevy Caprice Classic. Quite possibly the greatest care ever created.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 19, 2012)

1970 ford mustang!


----------



## wellington (Jul 19, 2012)

65 or 67? Buick Special. Passed down from my brother, then my sister then me. I loved that car. Great memories. I literally cried when I sold it. The idiot that bought it blew the engine within a week. 
No I am not quite that old, it was a old car.



Laurie said:


> Out of curiosity, for those of us who drive, what was your first car.
> 
> Mine was a 1980 Buick Regal. No power anything! Lol
> 
> ...





I graduated in 1980


----------



## Laurie (Jul 19, 2012)

Neal said:


> 1994 Chevy Caprice Classic. Quite possibly the greatest care ever created.



I agree my '86 caprice classic took a licking and kept on ticking 



wellington said:


> 65 or 67? Buick Special. Passed down from my brother, then my sister then me. I loved that car. Great memories. I literally cried when I sold it. The idiot that bought it blew the engine within a week.
> No I am not quite that old, it was a old car.
> 
> 
> ...






Class of '90


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 19, 2012)

Hah, well...nothing too badass..

1996 Subaru Legacy...I took the thing drifting and destroyed it and just left it on a dirt road, and never filed a report.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 19, 2012)

My first car was a 1954 Ford, black with a white top, stick shift on the column, My first new car was a yellow 1968 Mustang that kept me in trouble.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 19, 2012)

Laurie said:


> Out of curiosity, for those of us who drive, what was your first car.
> 
> Mine was a 1980 Buick Regal. No power anything! Lol
> 
> ...





I have an 86 Buick grand national


----------



## Zamric (Jul 19, 2012)

My 1st car was a '66 Mercury Montclair with a 426 interceptor in it. It was an old Cop Car and I had to share it with my brother. My 1st New car is my current '09 Tacoma


----------



## Tillasaurus (Jul 19, 2012)

A 1970 VW Beetle. My parents tricked it out for me. No air. Soon followed by a 1977 Toyota Corolla. The first car I purchased was a black firebird. I don't remember the year (perhaps 1980).


----------



## tortle (Jul 19, 2012)

2009 Toyota corolla that I still drive xD


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 19, 2012)

My 1998 Cherry red Ford Escort. She leaks coolant fluid, sounds like a broken down tractor, and is hardpressed to go over 35 on a big hill, but by gosh I love my beat up little car. I named her Amelia


----------



## Creedence (Jul 19, 2012)

My 67 Volvo 122. It's my baby <3


----------



## clare n (Jul 19, 2012)

Mines no classic I'm afraid... I've had "Vera" for three years, a ford ka. She's not fast, and certainly not fancy haha. But she DOES have eyelashes  (& the blue paint was where someone Nasty threw blue gloss all over my screen and bonnet  )


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 19, 2012)

Lmao.

I saw a bright pink Smart Car with those Carlashes. I about lost control of the wheel.


----------



## clare n (Jul 19, 2012)

Nixxy said:


> Lmao.
> 
> I saw a bright pink Smart Car with those Carlashes. I about lost control of the wheel.


----------



## BowandWalter (Jul 19, 2012)

A 1980 Toyota Corolla. With a Dixie horn.


----------



## acrantophis (Jul 19, 2012)

My senior year of all boys catholic school I noticed the auto shop class working on an old cool looking car. It was a 1959 Chevy impala, red and white and kick ***! It was a former student getting work done for free. I had to have it. 



acrantophis said:


> My senior year of all boys catholic school 1989, I noticed the auto shop class working on an old cool looking car. It was a 1959 Chevy impala, red and white and kick ***! It was a former student's getting work done for free. I had to have it.


Whoops! Anyway he sold it to me cheap. 3 speed shifter on the column. Learned how to drive stick in this bad boy. I sold it a few years later. I wish I didn't! Now I drive an FJ cruiser. Not as cool..,


----------



## harris (Jul 20, 2012)

A 1977 Chevy Nova given to me by my grandfather in 1983 for my 16th birthday. It was a 3 speed on the floor with only 3,000 miles on it. He NEVER drove it. I destroyed it within 2 years. Young and dumb with no understanding of value. To this day I cringe when I think about what I did to that car.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 20, 2012)

clare n said:


> Mines no classic I'm afraid... I've had "Vera" for three years, a ford ka. She's not fast, and certainly not fancy haha. But she DOES have eyelashes  (& the blue paint was where someone Nasty threw blue gloss all over my screen and bonnet  )



OMG, Clare! Thats hysterical


----------



## GBtortoises (Jul 20, 2012)

Laurie said:


> Out of curiosity, for those of us who drive, what was your first car.
> 
> Mine was a 1980 Buick Regal. No power anything! Lol
> 
> ...





I'm betting the Regal had power steering and brakes, just not the "luxury power package" like windows and door locks. 

If you want to talk _NO_ power-my first vehicle with four wheels was a 1954 Ford pickup. The only "power" was provided by the engine! Manual choke, strong arm steering, a big wide sturdy brake pedal (because you needed both feet to get it to stop with mechanical brakes), crank up windows and my a/c consisted of pulling a lever on the dash to open up a little pop up vent locate between the hood and the windshield, opening the side vent windows and speeding up to get air to come into the cab! You could feel the springs in the seats everytime you hit a bump, it had no door locks and it was frickin' awesome! 
Especially when you're a 14 year old country boy like I was at the time. Drove it all over the place for two years before I ever got a license.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 20, 2012)

GBtortoises said:


> I'm betting the Regal had power steering and brakes, just not the "luxury power package" like windows and door locks.
> 
> If you want to talk NO power-my first vehicle with four wheels was a 1954 Ford pickup. The only "power" was provided by the engine! Manual choke, strong arm steering, a big wide sturdy brake pedal (because you needed both feet to get it to stop with mechanical brakes), crank up windows and my a/c consisted of pulling a lever on the dash to open up a little pop up vent locate between the hood and the windshield, opening the side vent windows and speeding up to get air to come into the cab! You could feel the springs in the seats everytime you hit a bump, it had no door locks and it was frickin' awesome!
> Especially when you're a 14 year old country boy like I was at the time. Drove it all over the place for two years before I ever got a license.



Yes Gary, you're right! I did have power brakes and steering.. I'm old, but not THAT old 

I have driven a car without power steering, it was my sisters and I required assistance turning the wheel when it was going slow, like in parking! 

I thought you had to be 16 to drive in NY


----------



## GBtortoises (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes Gary, you're right! I did have power brakes and steering.. I'm old, but not THAT old-*I'm not THAT old either! But the truck was. It was actually in the mid-70's, I paid a whopping $350 for the truck because it was road worthy. No such thing as a $350 road worthy vehicle today!*

I have driven a car without power steering, it was my sisters and I required assistance turning the wheel when it was going slow, like in parking! *neither of our two farm tractors had power steering either which I'd been driving since I was about 12 so I was already used to it. You just have to think ahead about where you're going and where you're stopping with manual steering and brakes!*

I thought you had to be 16 to drive in NY-*you do (and did then too)!*


----------



## Laurie (Jul 20, 2012)

GBtortoises said:


> Yes Gary, you're right! I did have power brakes and steering.. I'm old, but not THAT old-*I'm not THAT old either! But the truck was. It was actually in the mid-70's, I paid a whopping $350 for the truck because it was road worthy. No such thing as a $350 road worthy vehicle today!*
> 
> I have driven a car without power steering, it was my sisters and I required assistance turning the wheel when it was going slow, like in parking! *neither of our two farm tractors had power steering either which I'd been driving since I was about 12 so I was already used to it. You just have to think ahead about where you're going and where you're stopping with manual steering and brakes!*
> 
> I thought you had to be 16 to drive in NY-*you do (and did then too)!*




Haha, I knew you weren't that old! Not that there's anything wrong with it  I don't think there is a big age difference between us. Now all I keep thinking about is the old looney tunes with Elmer Fudd..he would pull the old "choke" lever and it would choke daffy duck....


----------



## Cfr200 (Jul 20, 2012)

My first car was a white 1971 Toyota Corolla station wagon with 187,000 miles on it in 1981. It was my parents then my brothers and finally mine. I paid my brother $100 and I kept it for a year until I left for boot camp. While I was gone my parents took it to the junk yard and got $200 for it. It was alright because I was being stationed in Alaska and the car would never make it more than 200 miles without breaking down.


----------



## lisa127 (Jul 20, 2012)

I bought a used yellow sunbird when I was in high school. I have no idea what year the car was, since I pay no attention to vehicles other than can it get me where I need to go. I probably bought the car in the mid eighties though.


----------



## Zamric (Jul 20, 2012)

harris said:


> A 1977 Chevy Nova given to me by my grandfather in 1983 for my 16th birthday. It was a 3 speed on the floor with only 3,000 miles on it. He NEVER drove it. I destroyed it within 2 years. Young and dumb with no understanding of value. To this day I cringe when I think about what I did to that car.



sigh... I can relate! My brother had a 72 mustang.... for about 6 months before running head first into a speeding truck on a rain covered road (this was in '81).We survived, but you'd never know it looking at the car. I loved that car!


----------



## Edna (Jul 20, 2012)

"It was a '49, '50, '51, '52, '53, '54, '55, '56, '57, '58' 59' automobile. It was a '60, '61, '62, '63, '64, '65, '66, '67, '68, '69, '70 automobile."


----------



## cljohnson (Jul 20, 2012)

Edna said:


> "It was a '49, '50, '51, '52, '53, '54, '55, '56, '57, '58' 59' automobile. It was a '60, '61, '62, '63, '64, '65, '66, '67, '68, '69, '70 automobile."



I bet that cost you a lot of CASH


----------



## bigred (Jul 20, 2012)

OK I guess I gotta get in on this, My first car was a Chrysler Cordoba and I was so pissed that my parents made me get that car with my own money. They would not let me get what I wanted even though I was buying it. Im thinking maybe they just wanted me to have a huge car so I had ALOT of metal around me in case I got into an accident.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jul 20, 2012)

Haha my first car was a 1982 Oldsmobile Delta 88. My dad bought it for 275 dollars. It was baby blue with blue velvet interior. It had 387,000 miles on it when i got it. It was longer then most trucks. No one could sit in the front passenger seat because it had a bench seat and I was 5 foot tall so there was no place to put your legs. It had 451,000 miles on it when I donated it to a church that still drives it to this day to deliver food to elderly members who don't have family. Don't know how many miles are on it now. 

The best part:
We called it "the la bamba" because the shocks were bad and it looked like it was doing the la bamba when I was driving it.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jul 21, 2012)

bigred said:


> OK I guess I gotta get in on this, My first car was a Chrysler Cordoba and I was so pissed that my parents made me get that car with my own money. They would not let me get what I wanted even though I was buying it. Im thinking maybe they just wanted me to have a huge car so I had ALOT of metal around me in case I got into an accident.



When I was a kid my father had a Cordoba with black "Corinthian Leather" interior. Silver with the maroon opera top on the outside. the hood and the doors were pretty much the whole car! I didn't think much about it then. Now, I'd like to find one in good shape to drive around on the weekend! I guess I'm showing my age here!


----------



## Edna (Jul 21, 2012)

cljohnson said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> > "It was a '49, '50, '51, '52, '53, '54, '55, '56, '57, '58' 59' automobile. It was a '60, '61, '62, '63, '64, '65, '66, '67, '68, '69, '70 automobile."
> ...



All the CASH that I had at the time


----------



## yagyujubei (Jul 21, 2012)

My first was a 1959 Oldsmobile Rocket 88. One of the longest cars. Bought the car, taught myself to drive, got drivers license, totaled the car.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 24, 2012)

1959 Cadillac Hearse...looked pretty spiffy after my (then) GF and her art class gang gave it a psychodelic paint job! 

Wish I had an "after" photo of it, but it started out looking kinda like this:







Pretty hip car to drive back when gas was .40/gal...sure wouldn't want to have to feed it these days!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 24, 2012)

How many times did people slow down for you, thinking you were in a funeral procession? Haha, cool looking car. What would the "after" pictures look like?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 24, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> How many times did people slow down for you, thinking you were in a funeral procession? Haha, cool looking car. What would the "after" pictures look like?



Well, my then girlfriend went for this look:






but wilder... 

My hippy-hatin' father about crapped a water-melon when he saw it.


----------



## clare n (Jul 24, 2012)

Crapped out a water melon lol I'd be chuffed if my future children had the guts to drive about in that lol my husband owned this for a year or so... He loves the rat look vw's


----------



## GBtortoises (Jul 24, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> 1959 Cadillac Hearse...looked pretty spiffy after my (then) GF and her art class gang gave it a psychodelic paint job!
> 
> Wish I had an "after" photo of it, but it started out looking kinda like this:
> 
> ...



Man I _love_ the old Caddy Herses!

One of my friends cousins actually lived in one of those for a few years! He parked it beside his grandmothers garage and ran a lead cord in the window! Wouldn't you know it, he was one of those "musical types", played in a rock band! 

You know the type don't you Terry?


----------

